# Howto Open casing Maxtor Basics Desktop Storage 1TB



## ly_c

I have an external usb harddisk Maxtor Basics Desktop Storage 1000GB PN: 9NZ2D8-500. Picture attached. I used it for about four weeks and now it has stopped. I did put data on it, remind me to use a better backup strategy in the furure.
I would like to recover the data, but I cannot open the casing to get the drive out to put it in my computer. This I would do because I hope the error is in the case and not in the drive. I know opening the case might void warranty, but I lost my trust in this product anyway (also after some googling).
Can anyone tell me how to open this specific casing as I really do not know.


----------



## LifesPulse

Have you had any luck?? I'm having a similar problem


----------



## ly_c

Hi, I succeeded in opening it. I found this link: http://www.computer-aid.com.au/blog...-apart-a-maxtor-basics-external-35-usb-drive/ 
You still need a little fantasy but it worked.
After that I hung it in a computer with Sata. Booted with Kubuntu9.04 live, but nothing was recognized. Then I did apt-get install testdisk and apt-get install smbfs to connect to my share. I mounted my networkshare and started testdisk. Testdisk goes looking at the partitiontable and tries to fix it. Worked for me and I also saw filetitles, but when I left testdisk and copied them the were size zero. Then I started testdisk again, let it recover the partition and then uses the files-option. Took some searching but then he finished. Used the copy-command in testdisk and that worked like a charm.
I have got all my files back (photos from one birthday and schoolmusical).
And now I know the casing is broken and not the disk.
Goodluck with your disk.


----------

